# Ohio River Crappie 06



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

:B
Me and a buddy went down to the Ohio River Sunday and >>> LOOK WHAT HAPPENED >>>

>>>









I caught this 14 inch Ohio River Black Crappie.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

WOW congrats, Thats a wallhanger for sure.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

UH-OH.... Hey Husky, when we going??? PM me. I'm ready!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

That's one thing you can say about the O. River, if you catch a crappie down there, it's gonna be a big one. I only see one caught once in a while, but everyone I've seen caught has been 14+ inches!! In this months Ohio Fish & Game, they list the top 10 Crappie spots in Ohio, no surprise folks, that 6 of them are spots on the Ohio River starting at Hannibal and points south and west! Unfortunately for me, I don't head quite that far.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thats For Sure !! We Caught And Released A Lot Of Fish That Day,,,but That One Came Home With Me,and Will Be Hanging On The Wall Soon...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

pike was on fire yesterday,eyes and crappie,, white bass and hybrids.buddy of mine stopped to show me two 15 1/2 in crappies. they took home 20 over 11 inch.all came off the wall at the dam.yea carl its gonna be too late when they put the boats in.i get surgery thursday on my foot,but feel free to take someone with ya and get another for the wall.you know big dan and theyll let you fish.15 1/2 is small in my and your book......lol


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

By The Way Rusty,thats A Really Nice Fish.thats The Ohio River For Ya!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I agree that if you know where to look for them on the river you can catch some dandy's. My father-n-law told me over the weekend that he caught 42 crappie one day last week and 31 were over 9 inches. He had two black crappie that were a shade over 15 inches. Wow!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i ve got pictures but cant post them,the 2 i got the same day 17 1/2 and 17 3/4 and 1 a friend got over 18 1/2. if i remember big daddys was 16 3/4 or 17? thems some pigs now!!!


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

nice job, im going fishing some time for crappie next week


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I live by the Ohio River but have never fished it for Crappie. I would love to hear some spots or tag along if someone is willing to show me where and how to catch them. I will take my boat and just follow if anyone is willing.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

dang guys.... where are u getting crappie on the ohio river?? creeks or the meldhal?? those are huge!


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

They are in all of the same places you would expect to find Crappie on any other water. If you have a boat it is pretty easy to find them but you gotta look around.
Cady


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

a227986 just fish minnows under a slipfloat in and around every stickup and brushpile you come to along the banks and backwaters of the Ohio River. Also try along any walls and pylons where barges tie up, boat dock and thier supports, etc. After awhile you should develope a pattern and have numerous hotspots to hit on other trips. Good Luck..............TD


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Was fishing the O. River on Sunday(Cumberland dam) and caught a huge crappie, got it half way up the wall when it went AWOL! Couple members from here were present and saw this. Looked to be every bit of 16-17 inches, both of them said it would've been "Fish Ohio". Wish I had a photo. I only mention it because of my mention earlier in this thread about rarely seeing them....and the next day I had *BIG* one on!!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

If I put in at Kellog Avenue at Cincinnati would I be close to any good spots? Any channels close to this that I could try?


----------



## benvue (Apr 4, 2006)

Anyone Catching Crappie At The Pike Island Dam?


----------

